# Is this rust?



## ttturbo4 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just bought a brand new p22 a couple months ago and fired probably 1000 rounds through it with a cleaning everytime I get back from the range. Just noticed these spots on the barrel breach that look like rust spots!!
Wtf!!! Ill post some photos and would greatly appreciate a second opinion
If it really is rust will this be covered by walthers one year warranty?


Thats the link to the photo.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ttturbo4 (Oct 21, 2013)




----------

